# Sniper, you asked. Here is General Fishing Tip #1.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN class=spnmessagetext>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN class=spnmessagetext>*<I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 16pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'">General Fishing Tips<o></o>[/I]*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN class=spnmessagetext>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Tip # 1 Bird Watching and Fish Finding.*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN class=spnmessagetext>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">by*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; TEXT-ALIGN: center" align=center><SPAN class=spnmessagetext>*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Capt. Ken Roy*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN class=spnmessagetext><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">When you see several Great Blue Herons, White Herons and Snowy Egrets standing right in the same area you can be sure that something has just happened and will probably happen again, right in the same place.<SPAN style="COLOR: black">

<SPAN class=spnmessagetext><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">You often see birds, maybe even the same birds, right in the same place at the same phase of the tide every day. They KNOW SOMETHING IS GONNA HAPPEN. Anchor up within casting range and wait.<SPAN style="COLOR: black">

<SPAN class=spnmessagetext><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">You may have found a significant "Ambush point" where some bottom condition sort of channels baitfish into an area where they are ripe for slaughter. Fish force the baitfish into shallow water where they become easy prey for the birds.<SPAN style="COLOR: black">

<SPAN class=spnmessagetext><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Catalog these spots in your log book. You will need to note date and time. From a tide table you can get the phase and approximate height of the tide. Of course, seasonal variation comes into play here also. Some ambush points become hot earlier or later in the tide because of shallower or deeper water. <SPAN style="COLOR: black">

<SPAN class=spnmessagetext><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">It doesn?t take a "Rocket Scientist" to figure this out. If ambush point "A" requires an hour into an incoming tide to produce and "B" requires 2 hours of the incommer, you ought to be able to figure when to be where.<SPAN style="COLOR: black">

<SPAN class=spnmessagetext><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">These ambush points may be hot for several hours while others are only good for a few minutes. Figure out the pattern and catch more fish more often. <SPAN style="COLOR: black">

<SPAN class=spnmessagetext><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Here is my best bird watching tip. If you are fishing a place where birds are active and fish are feeding, pay attention. As the action slows, the birds will begin to leave. Watch carefully to see where they go. Sure as shootin' they will go to the next ambush point. They make their living by following the tides and the fish.

<SPAN class=spnmessagetext><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Birds' alimentary canals are short. They digest their prey fast so they eat often.<SPAN style="COLOR: black"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN class=spnmessagetext><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Hit or miss fishing will catch you a few fish because you are depending on pure luck. Attention to details will assure that you catch lots of fish. The birds will show you where and when----if you pay attention.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN class=spnmessagetext><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN class=spnmessagetext><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt">Remember: Birds make their living by catching fish. They are the "Pros," genetically programed for their way of life. I've fished professionally for most of my life and, compared to these "Bird brains," I am a rank amateur.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN class=spnmessagetext><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 14pt; COLOR: black; FONT-FAMILY: 'Comic Sans MS'; mso-bidi-font-weight: bold; mso-bidi-font-size: 12.0pt"><o></o>


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

WOW! Awesome tip. I will use that Friday.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

:clap:clap I am a bird watcher when it comes to fishing! Thispost is right on the money. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

Great tip :clap


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tip capt. :clap Got anymore words of wisdom?:bowdown


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

Excellant post Capt, birds are a heck more accurate than a $1000 fishfinder/gps.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

:clap good info, keep em coming


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

No kidding, I'm ready for #2


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

:bowdown Thank you :bowdown


----------



## joe(Team Miss Emily) (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks for the tips:clap


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Next please.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I can't keep posting all of my material. Nobody would buy the book if they could get it for free.


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Well I will buy the book. Which book is it? Where can I get it?


----------



## 2chairs (Oct 3, 2007)

I need one of those books also:bowdown


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Very nice tip!:bowdown


----------

